# Whats your best (and worst) golf gift you've received?



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

With the holiday season fast approaching I thought it might be good to find out the what the best and worst golf gifts you've ever received are?

Do you like to get golf things as presents or does your wife/partner/children always end up buying 'stuff' you don't need? - like comedy golfing socks or novelty Simpsons headcovers?

Mine? my worst a novelty simpsons headcover! either a series of lessons with the local pro or some high quality golf apparel I got one year (it even had my name on it!)

Be interested to hear your thoughts....


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

mmmmm I got a fathers day present for my daughter it was a money box with some paper stuck on it that said "golf fund" I loved that one and some friends just back form the uk and I stored their car in my shed so they got me so ball from St. Andrews although I have decide if I want to use the balls or display them they have the St. Andrews emblem on them.

As for a bad present I was given some balls once and they were like hitting rocks they where that hard.


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

Best: Corona Headcover (still have it 6 years later)

Worst: An assortment of bad golf shirts and monogrammed ball markers/ball mark tools


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have two daughters who both realize golf is a big part of my out of doors schedule. With this in mind, I am alway receiving something about golf during the holidays. For a while they would go into a pro shop and ask a salesman what the best of something was. Hence, I have two Scotty Cameron putters, that I can't putt with, and that I can't give away since they are gifts from love ones. Those putters are best and worst golf gifts I have ever received.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Most of my friends know I love golf books and I tend to get gift certificates to book stores to further my collection.

The worst gift was one of those golf ball holders you're supposed to put on the wall. I never saved balls from holes-in-one, best scores or such. My daughter put it up in her bedroom and put doll teacups on it.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

when and if I ever get my first hole in one I will keep that ball but other then that they all just ended up back in the bag.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Terrible*

Yeah this is an easy one for me.

It's happened several years in a row at my previous job. I kept receiving a pack of 3 balls every Christmas. The problem one they were cheap and nasty ones that I wouldn't even practice with.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*best and worst*

The worst were reload balls, the best 18 holes at a beautiful course in the mountains


----------



## Stuart StAndrew (Sep 9, 2010)

Some great and some pretty terrible gifts so far! I like the idea of getting golf books, I'd also like a 'gift voucher' from the wife that gives me permission to tee off at midday on a Saturday and spend as long as I like in the bar after!


----------

